# 1980's Magazine Look



## MohaimenK (Jun 7, 2011)

Inspired by Benjamin Kanare from his blog: Benjamin Kanarek Blog | Benjamin Kanarek Blog

"There is a new look on the fashion photography scene that is being  propagated throughout several of the major magazines and their web  counterparts. That is that 1980&#8242;s blown out, overexposed skin tone look  and effect."

As I didn't have enough time/place to do this last night. I gave it a shot. I've learned a few things also. Going to have to give it another try on the driveway this time as I have more room to work with. But this is a half body version. Yes it's overexposed skin and yes everything but the eyes have blur.


----------



## timbearden (Jun 8, 2011)

Hmmm?  Not sure, but I think it should have stayed in the 80's.  I'm sure there is a place for it, but it just isn't my preference.


----------



## MohaimenK (Jun 8, 2011)

timbearden said:


> Hmmm? Not sure, but I think it should have stayed in the 80's. I'm sure there is a place for it, but it just isn't my preference.



Fashion seems to be going into loops. 70's fashions were popular a few years ago, now its the 80s. 
Many photographers won't like it but sometimes fashion doesn't meet with normal rules of photography.


----------



## Derrel (Jun 8, 2011)

The blur is ruining the photo...there's no need to blur anything...this is supposed to be done in-camera, without post processing manipulations like blur layers and erasing...


----------



## MohaimenK (Jun 8, 2011)

Derrel said:


> The blur is ruining the photo...there's no need to blur anything...this is supposed to be done in-camera, without post processing manipulations like blur layers and erasing...


 
Yeah you're right, but with my little knowledge this is what I could come up with 

But he's using a blur filter which I don't have. So I used the blur filter on Photoshop.


----------



## Derrel (Jun 8, 2011)

Uh, Mo, Benji suggested the use of a BLUE filter when shooting these. DId I miss reading about a suggestion to use a "blur filter"? I am 100 percent positive that Benji mentioned using a blue filter. In your first effort here, I think the skin tone is just a wee bit too hot.


----------



## o hey tyler (Jun 8, 2011)

Derrel said:


> Uh, Mo, Benji suggested the use of a BLUE filter when shooting these. DId I miss reading about a suggestion to use a "blur filter"?


 
:lmao:


----------



## MohaimenK (Jun 8, 2011)

Derrel said:


> Uh, Mo, Benji suggested the use of a BLUE filter when shooting these. DId I miss reading about a suggestion to use a "blur filter"? I am 100 percent positive that Benji mentioned using a blue filter. In your first effort here, I think the skin tone is just a wee bit too hot.


 
Missread it. You're more than welcome to try it and show your result. I do not have your or Benji's experties when it comes to Photography. But end of the day Benji was happy with my result and said I did a great job, I'm happy. Thanks for looking. And now you got R'Tard ^^ all excited. "Mr. Know it all but nothing to show"


----------



## o hey tyler (Jun 8, 2011)

MohaimenK said:


> "Mr. Know it all but nothing to show"


 
I know 'blue' =/= 'blur'.


----------



## Derrel (Jun 8, 2011)

Yeah, you misread it. It's not about photographic expertise, it's about being able to READ the DIRECTIONS. Go back to the article you linked us to,and re-READ the "blue filter" suggestion. Also, re-read the part where Benji mentions that NO PHOTOSHOP was around in the 1980's...you 'effed it up on two counts. If you wanna' get snippy with me, fine, but don't blame me because you cannot follow basic directions.


----------



## MohaimenK (Jun 8, 2011)

Derrel said:


> Yeah, you misread it. It's not about photographic expertise, it's about being able to READ the DIRECTIONS. Go back to the article you linked us to,and re-READ the "blue filter" suggestion. Also, re-read the part where Benji mentions that NO PHOTOSHOP was around in the 1980's...you 'effed it up on two counts. If you wanna' get snippy with me, fine, but don't blame me because you cannot follow basic directions.


 
Do it and get back to me.
I guess you simply didn't understand the part "I did what I could w/ the knowledge I have". Read my first post again.


----------



## kasperjd4 (Jun 8, 2011)

I would suggest trying this again with a different wardrobe. You might like the result better. 

Also, her skin doesn't have that popping blown out effect. The entire photo just looks a little over exposed.


----------



## MohaimenK (Jun 8, 2011)

kasperjd4 said:


> I would suggest trying this again with a different wardrobe. You might like the result better.
> 
> Also, her skin doesn't have that popping blown out effect. The entire photo just looks a little over exposed.



Yeah, I'm definitely going to re do this. It was extremely hard when I did this. As I don't have studio space tall enough to try this indoor, I did this in the back patio in total dark. I only had a flashlight that I could use to lock focus. Benji's post was really about the lighting, not the blur effect on the image. Although they didn't have Photoshop back then, they had the power to dodge and burn image and I am very sure that was done in this as well. I could be wrong though as I don't know film. Beside the blur effect I only burned part of the face and played with saturation. Which I'm guessing they could do with films and the ability to raise the brightness? 

I guess basically I did with Photoshop, what they could do with film. Had I owned a darkroom, I would probably have probably did what I was limited to do with chemicals.


----------



## dallasimagery (Jun 9, 2011)

I've seen a lot of  Benjamin Kanare's work, and I think I've seen one single photo I liked. The rest is very basic.


----------



## usayit (Jun 9, 2011)

dallasimagery said:


> I've seen a lot of  Benjamin Kanare's work, and I think I've seen one single photo I liked. The rest is very basic.


 
And what exactly does this have to do with the OP's post? :er:


(and I disagree)


Let me slap it up and make it obvious.  The discussion was about the OP's photo inspired by "Benjikan"... not whether or not you liked Ben's photos.  sheesh.


----------



## dallasimagery (Jun 9, 2011)

Well duh, it's "inspired" as in, flattery - I can't stand the guy's stuff. What don't you get?


----------



## usayit (Jun 9, 2011)

If I didn't read any of the posts here and the linked blog, I'd say that my eyes are fixated on those buttons.  I'm not sure why but I think they are sharp and the models facial features are slightly oof.  Coupled with the blown highlights, seems a bit much for my eyes... maybe because I freakin tired and had a couple too many.  The pink on the hat doesn't exactly match the jacket which is also throwing me.

I do recall some photos from the 80s and it is reminiscent thus effective in that way.  Maybe a full head to toe shot?


----------



## usayit (Jun 9, 2011)

dallasimagery said:


> What don't you get?


 
I lived in Dallas for several years, and its boring... I mean REALLY boring.     Does it mean you are too?

Get it yet?


Need to be more obvious... what is the OP suppose to take away from your response?  Zilch.


----------



## dallasimagery (Jun 9, 2011)

Your analogy makes absolutely no sense whatsoever.  And Dallas compared to New Jersey? GOD I hope you're KIDDING!! I tell EVERYONE, that nj is THE worst city I have EVER been too - and I've been to a LOT dude. Don't even GO there. NJ is the ARMPIT of our nation. GROSS!


----------



## usayit (Jun 9, 2011)

dallasimagery said:
			
		

> that nj is THE worst city I have EVER been too -



God grow up.....  Dallas == city  Jersey== state.  What does that have to do with anything.. just like every other post of yours.



I'm in Jersey.. earning and living much better than in Dallas.  With an entire melting pot of culture less than 1 hour away... NYC.  An entire shoreline nearby with the wilderness of the Poconos also within driving distance.   I can Ski during the winter and actually LEAVE the STATE by car for a day trip to interesting areas.  Maine lobster anyone?

You obviously know nothing about Jersey.   I grew up in Houston, Dallas, and Austin.  I've lived in Jersey 10+ years.  I'd take Austin over Dallas any day of the week.  


But the point is so obvious that it flew by you...   Generalizations is a sign of simple minds.


----------



## dallasimagery (Jun 9, 2011)

Umm, grow up, because I think Dallas is a better city than any city in nj? ROFL!!! Hilariouus dude. You r totally dellusional. Nj is the armpit of the nation, DIS gusting. Been there plenty, you can have it. Most people I know that live there even hate it. Not to mention, I hate cold weather, I like it HOT and dry. Dallas is about, oh, 100 times better than all of nj put together.


----------



## usayit (Jun 9, 2011)

Simple Mind..   cant see past the nose to see the whole picture.


----------



## o hey tyler (Jun 9, 2011)

usayit said:


> Maine lobster anyone?
> .


 
Preaching to the choir, Mr. Sayit.


----------



## dallasimagery (Jun 10, 2011)

usayit said:


> Simple Mind..   cant see past the nose to see the whole picture.


 
LMAO, you WISH.

And all someone has to do to see who took the first jab here is scroll up to your first post to me.


----------



## ghache (Jun 10, 2011)

dallasimagery said:


> usayit said:
> 
> 
> > Simple Mind.. cant see past the nose to see the whole picture.
> ...


 
be quiet. i dont want to read your bull**** anymore.


----------



## dallasimagery (Jun 10, 2011)

ghache said:


> dallasimagery said:
> 
> 
> > usayit said:
> ...



FU.


----------



## ghache (Jun 10, 2011)

dallasimagery said:


> ghache said:
> 
> 
> > dallasimagery said:
> ...



:lmao:


----------



## dallasimagery (Jun 10, 2011)

ghache said:


> dallasimagery said:
> 
> 
> > ghache said:
> ...


 
:lmao:


----------



## ghache (Jun 10, 2011)

dallasimagery said:


> ghache said:
> 
> 
> > dallasimagery said:
> ...



FU.


----------



## Aye-non Oh-non Imus (Jun 10, 2011)

Where is the caution sign for Kids at Play?


On the reshoot, you may want to consider bringing the main in closer to the subject and/or using a reflector from below to soften the shadow around the face.  As is, she has the appearance of a slight beard caused by the shadow.

One more thing that I can't get past, once I noticed it, is the skin on her right wrist.  It kinda stands out.


Carry on Kids.


----------



## o hey tyler (Jun 10, 2011)

ghache said:


> dallasimagery said:
> 
> 
> > ghache said:
> ...



:lmao:


----------



## dallasimagery (Jun 10, 2011)

o hey tyler said:


> ghache said:
> 
> 
> > dallasimagery said:
> ...


 
:lmao:

We can do this all day, Willis!


----------



## MohaimenK (Jun 10, 2011)

Wow, what I miss in past 2 days?? 



Aye-non Oh-non Imus said:


> Where is the caution sign for Kids at Play?
> 
> 
> On the reshoot, you may want to consider bringing the main in closer to the subject and/or using a reflector from below to soften the shadow around the face. As is, she has the appearance of a slight beard caused by the shadow.
> ...



Thanks you for your input. I want to try this with different colors and have a contrast between the hat and the jacket like Bejni and want to get a full body shot. But this means I probably will have to wait until August as my craziness begins this weekend with a bridal shoot then weddings on the 17th, 18th, 24th and 25th then I'm off to Italy w/ the wife that week and won't return back to the states till end of July. 

Until then if anyone (and I don't mean to be SNIPPY here) wants to exeperiment, would love to see what you guys come up with also.


----------



## Keena (Jun 26, 2011)

I'm just a newbie but I think it looks pretty good =D Its different to most of the shots I've seen =D


----------



## gsgary (Jun 26, 2011)

MohaimenK said:


> Derrel said:
> 
> 
> > The blur is ruining the photo...there's no need to blur anything...this is supposed to be done in-camera, without post processing manipulations like blur layers and erasing...
> ...



Vasaline on the filter is what they used to use


----------



## MohaimenK (Jun 26, 2011)

gsgary said:


> MohaimenK said:
> 
> 
> > Derrel said:
> ...



very interesting! lucky for us we have PS and can do it with 2 clicks. Vaseline's used for something else now. Derrel know what I'm talking about.


----------



## JA_Photography (Jun 26, 2011)

I really dig this one, and LOVE the colors!


----------

